# مُنصر يُسلم على يديه 2500 قسيس !!!!



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

*تحت عنوان :*
*منصر اسلم وفضح خطط المنصرين بالتفصيل*
*خبطت فيه فى أحد المنتديات الأسلامية ...العنوان صراحة شدنى جداً ...حبيت أنقله ..*
*ومش عارف أحطه فى قسم الشبهات ..وألا الأسئلة *
*والا الترفيهى ..والا فين بالظبط ...؟*
*أتصرفوا فيه ...*

*دة واحد أسمه " أشوك كولن يانق " سودانى وبيشتغل " مُنصر عالمى " ...!!!!!*
*ماعرفش يعنى أية دى ؟!!!*

*كم من الهراتيل تقرأها وتندهش ..*
*كيف لهؤلاء البشر أن يتجرعوا كم هذه الأكاذيب بسلاسة ويسر وسهولة ...*

*مش عايز أقلبها حوار لكن هنقل سؤال واحد فقط وهنقل أجابته وسأترككم تعيشوا حياتكم معاه ...*

*(س) ما عدد الذين اتبعوك بعد أن أسلمت؟*
*بعد اعتناقي الإسلام عام 2002م*
*بفضل الله أسلم على يدي أكثر من 150 ألفاً،*
*ومن القيادات الكنسية أسلم أكثر من 2500 من كبار القساوسة والمنصِّرين،*
*وجميعهم من جنوب السودان وجبال النوبة ومنطقة الأنجسنا ))*
*أنتهى السؤال وجوابه !!*

*بحسبة بسيطة عدد الذين أسلموا على يد " أشوك " منذ أسلامه حتى الآن *

*فى السنة = 15000 الف شخص*
*فى الشهر = 1250 *
*فى اليوم الواحد 42 شخص !!!!*

*ومن القيادات الكنسية فى الشهر = 21 قسيس*

*ولا تعلييييييييييييييييق*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يوليو 2012)

الله أكبر ولله الحمد والمنة .. اللهم زد وبارك 
عبود إنت ليش غيران خليهم عايشين في الأوهام والأكاذيب 
تخيل وصلت فيهم في منتدياتهم الإسلامية يدخلوا بأسماء مسيحية ويحاوروا ببعض 
وبالأخرالعضو المسيحي - إللي هو أصلا بيكون مسلم منهم وفيهم - بينطق الشهادتين ويهتدي إلى دين الله ... 
لا ومع عرض خاص بـ 3 أيام فقط وبعدها بيغيب عن المنتدى والله أعلم مين بيدخل على إيميله 
عشان يخبر الناس إللي عنده ع الميل إنه مات وهو مسلم وأكثروا من الدعاء له يا إخوتي في الإسلام هههههههههههههه 
(طبعا الكلام السابق مش مني بل من وحي المتابعة في منتدياتهم) 
ومنرجع ومنقول ... وعلى العقل السلام


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 يوليو 2012)

*ده مكانه زى ما انت قلت فى قسم الهراتيل
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

*2500 قيادة كنسية أسلمت على يده على كده اساقفتنا الذين نعتقد انهم مسيحين بيلعبوا علينا دور العميل المزوج*​


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2012)

*الراجل ده لاسع خالص يا عبود ، حتى الحشيش ميعملش فيه كده 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *الراجل ده لاسع خالص يا عبود ، حتى الحشيش ميعملش فيه كده *


 *الصنف مضروب قوى اليومين دول*
*ما تستعجبش ...الأكادة اللى مصدقينه وبيهللوا الله أكبر *


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

هههههههههههــ،،

يقولكـ تعرف منين آلكذبة ..؟
لمآ توسع أوى 

*.،*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> هههههههههههــ،،​
> يقولكـ تعرف منين آلكذبة ..؟
> ...


* وسعت فين بقى حضرتك ؟*
*دة هما كلهم 21 قسيس بس شهرياً  لمدة عشر سنين ؟؟*
*يعنى عدد لا يُذكر !!!!*


----------



## antonius (1 يوليو 2012)

*



دة واحد أسمه " أشوك كولن يانق 

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا بطلت اقرا بعد الجملة ذي *


----------



## antonius (1 يوليو 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnpO0oMf50Q


----------



## grges monir (1 يوليو 2012)

المهم فى الموضوع دة عبود
الدقة فى الارقام هههههههه
عندهم اهتمام بالارقام والاحصاء مش موجودة فى الاحصائيات الرسمية لعدد سكان الدول


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2012)

يُنقل للعام 
المشكله كلها اننا من صغرنا معلموناش التفكير فى كل حاجه
فعشان كده المواضيع دى منتشره !


----------



## white.angel (1 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ادعيه يا عبود ييجى الكنيسه هنا*
*عشان يهدى الكفره والمشركين*
*واحنا كلنا 100 الف بس *
*مش هناخد وقت D:*​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2012)

هو فيه فى المناطق دى اكتر من 2500 قسيس 
ياترى هيلاقوا قسس ليوم الجمعه الجاى او الحد !!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2012)

*انا  أشوك فى كلام  أشوك ههههههه
عالعموم ربنا يزيد ويبارك *


----------



## SALVATION (2 يوليو 2012)

*



بحسبة بسيطة عدد الذين أسلموا على يد " أشوك 
" منذ أسلامه حتى الآن 

فى السنة = 15000 الف شخص
فى الشهر = 1250 

فى اليوم الواحد 42 شخص !!!!

ومن 
القيادات الكنسية فى الشهر = 21 
قسيس

ولا تعلييييييييييييييييق

أنقر للتوسيع...

*يا اخى انتوا دايما كده     قطعين ارزاق
يا اخى لا تنظر للعقل انظر الى القصة
ههههههههه
ر بنا ينور عقولهم بجد​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يوليو 2012)

*حد يقوله " دارى على شمعتك تقيد "
و بلاش يعِد أحسن بركتهم تقل *


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (2 يوليو 2012)

انا مش هتكلم على ارقام علشان ممكن يكون مشكوك فيها بس انت مستغرب ليه يا عبود انت مسمعتش عن يوسف استس المنصر الأمريكي الذي تحول للإسلام من حوالي عشرين سنة واصبح داعيا اسلاميا يسلم على يديه بالآف والفيديوهات موجوده تقدر تدور عليها عن يوسف استس وده بس مثال لا حصر


----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> انا مش هتكلم على ارقام علشان ممكن يكون مشكوك فيها بس انت مستغرب ليه يا عبود انت مسمعتش عن يوسف استس المنصر الأمريكي الذي تحول للإسلام من حوالي عشرين سنة واصبح داعيا اسلاميا يسلم على يديه بالآف والفيديوهات موجوده تقدر تدور عليها عن يوسف استس وده بس مثال لا حصر


يوسف استس الكداب ؟
اقرى الموضوع ده 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208902


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2012)

> يوسف استس المنصر الأمريكي الذي تحول للإسلام


*أخطاء يوسف أستيس بالمسيحية لا يخطئها الأطفال / لذا أنت أمام خيارين إما أنه مدلس أو أنه في حياته لم يكن منصراً بالتالي كذاب ، أحلاهما مر .*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (2 يوليو 2012)

*واضح إن الأرقام مبالغ فيها*


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2012)

ده من كتر الاكاذيب دى ميكفيهاش نفتحلها قسم مخصوص


----------



## soul & life (2 يوليو 2012)

*علفكره يا جماعه فى مواقع اسلاميه فيها تخاريف بالهبل يعنى مره دخلت موقع من المواقع دى بالغلط وكان عندى حب استطلاع اشوف الناس دى ممكن تكون بتتكلم علينا ازاى وبيعملوا ايه لقيت تخاريف فعلا ملهاش علاقه بالواقه ابتديت احس انهم بيتكلموا على اقباط غيرنا وفعلا  تلاقى  منهم بيدخل باسم مسيحى ويتكلم على انه مسيحى ويحكى تجربته مع دين الفضيله الاسلام تبعا  واللى بيكشفه واحد او واحده مسيحيه فعلا من  كلامهم بيتكشفوا .... صدقونى الناس دى بتصدق لانهم عاوزين يصدقوا ومهما ما قولتوا ان دا كدب وخداع مفيش فايده*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> انا مش هتكلم على ارقام علشان ممكن يكون مشكوك فيها بس انت مستغرب ليه يا عبود انت مسمعتش عن يوسف استس المنصر الأمريكي الذي تحول للإسلام من حوالي عشرين سنة واصبح داعيا اسلاميا يسلم على يديه بالآف والفيديوهات موجوده تقدر تدور عليها عن يوسف استس وده بس مثال لا حصر


*نبيك ذات نفسه ومعاه جبريل على مدار 22 سنة *
*ما أسلمشى معاه عُشر العدد دة !!!!*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يوليو 2012)

الحقيقة هى العكس  كل يوم يزداد عدد المتنصرين بصورة عجيبة جدا  لان المسيحية هى امل البشرية ونور العالم


----------



## Eternal life (17 يوليو 2012)

*ااااه بطني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حد ينقلو لقسم النكت الاسلاميه 
*


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تحت عنوان :*
> *منصر اسلم وفضح خطط المنصرين بالتفصيل*
> *خبطت فيه فى أحد المنتديات الأسلامية ...العنوان صراحة شدنى جداً ...حبيت أنقله ..*
> *ومش عارف أحطه فى قسم الشبهات ..وألا الأسئلة *
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تحت عنوان :*
> *منصر اسلم وفضح خطط المنصرين بالتفصيل*
> *خبطت فيه فى أحد المنتديات الأسلامية ...العنوان صراحة شدنى جداً ...حبيت أنقله ..*
> *ومش عارف أحطه فى قسم الشبهات ..وألا الأسئلة *
> ...




انا اعتب على الاخوة المسلمين في هذا الامر على كتابتهم (( نصراني اسلم على.... )) فبعد ان اسلم لا ضرورة لذكر ماضيه اما رأيك فهذا تعجب و لا يمكنك ان ترد شيء بتعجب لو ذهبت انا الى نبتون و قلت اليوم عندنا 24 ساعة سيتعجب لكن هل سيكذبني لتعجبه فقط لا اعرف و بالمناسبة لا تخلف الدلائل و تستنتج و تقسم انت تتحدث عن الشيخ يوسف استس و الشيخ ذكر استسلام عدد من النصارى لا اعرف عددهم في مؤتمر اسلامي عقد في بلد نصراني و هناك التسجيل لهذا الحدث اطلع عليه و انفه انه مزور عندها سنأخذ بالاعتبار نفيك ماشي ؟  اذا اردت اجلب لك فيديو للتسجيل مع العلم انه موجود في كل مكان في اليوتيوب و انت اعطني فيديو او دليل او اي شيء يثبت تزوير ذلك التسجيل خطوات سهلة يعني ما اكو اشكال انشاء الله .  آآآآه   الآن  سوف انتظر تقطيع كلامي الى معاني غير مفهومة لأدافع عن نفسي  












                                           تفضل زميل عبود كالعادة من هنا  اقتباس متعدد  :download:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> و بالمناسبة لا تخلف الدلائل و تستنتج و تقسم انت تتحدث عن الشيخ يوسف استس و الشيخ ذكر استسلام عدد من النصارى لا اعرف عددهم في مؤتمر اسلامي عقد في بلد نصراني و هناك التسجيل لهذا الحدث اطلع عليه و انفه انه مزور عندها سنأخذ بالاعتبار نفيك ماشي ؟ اذا اردت اجلب لك فيديو للتسجيل مع العلم انه موجود في كل مكان في اليوتيوب و انت اعطني فيديو او دليل او اي شيء يثبت تزوير ذلك التسجيل خطوات سهلة يعني ما اكو اشكال انشاء الله . آآآآه الآن سوف انتظر تقطيع كلامي الى معاني غير مفهومة لأدافع عن نفسي





علي المسلم قال:


> تفضل زميل عبود كالعادة من هنا اقتباس متعدد :download:


*مش محتاجة أقتابس متعدد لأنك لم تقل شئ ذا بال *
*فيديو أية ويوتيوب أية ؟؟*
*ما انا ممكن أحط لك فيديو واقولك بيتنصر على يدى 1000 مسلم كل يوم ...هو الكلام عليه جمرك ؟*
*شخص بيقولك بيسلم على يديه 21 قسيس فى الشهر !!!*
*بس كدة ..محتاجة أقتباس متعدد دى ؟:yaka:*
*محتاجة نفكر ونشغل شئ أسمه ( مخ ) يقع داخل الجمجمة البشرية ...*
*عايز تصدقه أنت حر طبعا ...أنا يستحيل أصدقه*
*وانا حُر طبعاً *


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش محتاجة أقتابس متعدد لأنك لم تقل شئ ذا بال *
> *فيديو أية ويوتيوب أية ؟؟*
> *ما انا ممكن أحط لك فيديو واقولك بيتنصر على يدى 1000 مسلم كل يوم ...هو الكلام عليه جمرك ؟*
> *شخص بيقولك بيسلم على يديه 21 قسيس فى الشهر !!!*
> ...



الله الله الله هو انت قسمته على عمره افهم انا اقلك العدد الي تتكلم عنه كان بقاعة وحدة في مؤتمر اسلامي في بلد مسيحي طبعاً هم المسيحيين عندما عقد المؤتمر استغلوا الفرصة و حضره و الذين يبحثون عن الاسلام اين الغرابة القاعة اسلمت بيوم واحد مو انقسم العدد على عمر الشخص طيب يا اخي اذا اتيت بتسجيل للقاعة ممكن حضرتك تصدق بس ما اعرف اذا تسمحون بفيديو و نت حر لا تصدق و انا دخل ايه الانسان حر يريد الهدايه يهده الله يظلم نفسه يرحمه الله و يمهله و لا يهمله لا تصدق من قال لك ذلك لا تصدق لكن لا تتهمنا بالذب او الجهل .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

*قاعة واحدة فيها 150 ألف شخص ؟؟*
*ماقسمتش حاجة على عمره ..قسمته على بداية أسلامه*
*من عام 2002 حتى الآن ...يعنى عشر سنوات *
*حتى العشر سنوات دى مع العدد دة ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*اذا كان رسولك اللى قعد يدعو لربه 22 سنة*
*ومدعم من السماء على حد زعمه *
*وبينزله ملاك م السما ...ما أسملش معاه العدد دة !!!!*
*ولا حتى عشره ...*


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قاعة واحدة فيها 150 ألف شخص ؟؟*
> *ماقسمتش حاجة على عمره ..قسمته على بداية أسلامه*
> *من عام 2002 حتى الآن ...يعنى عشر سنوات *
> *حتى العشر سنوات دى مع العدد دة ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


يا زميل اقول لك هذا العدد الي حضرتك ناقله خطأ اسلم في قاعة وحدة في يوم واحد كلهم نطقوا الشهادتين مرة واحدة 2500  نطقوا الشهادتين في نفس الوقت الي ستلزم ان ينطق الشهادتين 5 دقائق او اقل هو مؤتمر اسلامي في بلد مسيحي و كان هناك اعلان قبل لا يبتدأ يعني المسيحين الذين كان عندهم استفسار  حضروا المؤتمر .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

*يعنى العدد منقول خطأ ؟؟*
*طيب أنا موضوعى أصلا بيتكلم عن المنقول هذا ..*
*وهو عدد متداول فى المنتديات الأسلامية *
*مش انا اللى مالفه ياعلى ..*
*فلماذا لا تطلب منهم تصحيح هذا الخطأ المضحك ؟*
*بدلاً من أن تهاجمنى أنا ؟؟؟*


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى العدد منقول خطأ ؟؟*
> *طيب أنا موضوعى أصلا بيتكلم عن المنقول هذا ..*
> *وهو عدد متداول فى المنتديات الأسلامية *
> *مش انا اللى مالفه ياعلى ..*
> ...




*لا يوجد خطأ مضحك انا فقط اقول لك هذا العدد كبير و ليس مستحيل بل المضحك ان تقسم عدد المسلمين على عمر ذلك الشخص و ليس بالضرورة تحسب على عدد الايام و اثبت لك ذلك بحادثة اسلموا فيها 2500 شخص وقت واحد و ممكن ترسلي الوصلة التي رأيت ذلك المنتدى الاسلامي لأعرف المطروح فيه كاملاً لا يمكنني ان اسمع الحوار من طرف واحد* .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2012)

*الأخ على المسلم 2500 شخص من كبار القساوسة هل تفهم معنى هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

لا* تجنني يا عبود كل شوي رقم جديد مو انت الذي كتبت بالعوان (( منُصر يسلم على يده 2500 مسيحي )) لو لا ؟
اين الغرابة 2500 شخص في قاعة واحدة اسلموا جميعهم في وقت واحد نطقوا الشهادة كلهم معاً في نفس الوقت الذي يستغرقه شخص واحد لنطق الشهادة خمس دقائق او اقل لا فرق ان اسلم منذ 2002 او قبل يوم من انعقاد المؤتمر يحتاج فقط خمس دقائق .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> انا اعتب على الاخوة المسلمين في هذا الامر على كتابتهم (( نصراني اسلم على.... )) فبعد ان اسلم لا ضرورة لذكر ماضيه اما رأيك فهذا تعجب و لا يمكنك ان ترد شيء بتعجب لو ذهبت انا الى نبتون و قلت اليوم عندنا 24 ساعة سيتعجب لكن هل سيكذبني لتعجبه فقط لا اعرف و بالمناسبة لا تخلف الدلائل و تستنتج و تقسم انت تتحدث عن الشيخ يوسف استس و الشيخ ذكر استسلام عدد من النصارى لا اعرف عددهم في مؤتمر اسلامي عقد في بلد نصراني و هناك التسجيل لهذا الحدث اطلع عليه و انفه انه مزور عندها سنأخذ بالاعتبار نفيك ماشي ؟ اذا اردت اجلب لك فيديو للتسجيل مع العلم انه موجود في كل مكان في اليوتيوب و انت اعطني فيديو او دليل او اي شيء يثبت تزوير ذلك التسجيل خطوات سهلة يعني ما اكو اشكال انشاء الله . آآآآه الآن سوف انتظر تقطيع كلامي الى معاني غير مفهومة لأدافع عن نفسي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*علي هبلو ، شخصية أسطورية من المستوى الرابع*
[YOUTUBE]fueLy917OkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> لا تجنني يا عبود كل شوي رقم جديد مو انت الذي كتبت بالعوان (( منُصر يسلم على يده 2500 مسيحي )) لو لا ؟


 *2500 قسيس ....*
*العنوان*
*بيقول *
*2500 قسيييييييييييييييييييس*
*مش 2500 مسيحى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

*ممنوع وضع روابط منتديات أخرى*
*تحت هذا العنوان فى منتدى حراس العقيدة*

*أذهب للمنتدى المذكور وابحث تحت عنوان *
*منصر اسلم وفضح خطط المنصرين بالتفصيل*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2012)

*الاخ على المسلم ممنوع استخدام اللون الاحمر فى مشاركه باكملها لانه خاص بالتنبيهات الاداريه *


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

ليس 2500 قس لا بل 150 الف شخص و من المسيحيين 2500 قس
وكيف أقنعت هذا العدد الكبير بالإسلام؟

من السهل جداً إقناع غير المسلم بالإسلام لأنه فارغ تماماً، ومن ثم فقد أوضحت لهم أن الإسلام دين لا شك في حقيقته،
وهو دين مميز عند الله 
(( إن الدين عند الله الإسلام ))( آل عمران :19 )،
ويخاطب جميع البشر،
وهو دين يعالج جميع مشاكل الحياة،
كما أنني وجهت عدداً من الرسائل لكل من آمن بالمسيح وأحبه وأثبت فيها ما يلي:

إن الله واحد لا شريك له،
وأن الله ليس ثالث ثلاثة.

أن عيسى إنسان ورسول أرسله الله - عز وجل - إلى قومه، وليس إلهاً أو ابن إله.

أن عيسى رسول الله لبني إسرائيل،
وأن رسالته ليست عامة لكل الإنسانية،
وأنه ليس ابن الله الذي نزلبعد أن أسلمت كيف رسمت مستقبلك؟

ألفت بعض الكتب منها ( لماذا أسلمت؟ )، وكتاب عن سماحة الإسلام، وآخر عن البدع المسيحية الحديثة، وتفرغت لدعوة غير المسلمين للإسلام، والمشاركة الفعلية والمنتجة في بناء السودان من خلال منظمة التضامن الإسلامي لتنمية وإعمار السودان التي أترأسها.

 ليضحي بنفسه للتكفير عن خطيئة البشر، ثم عاد مرة أخرى إلى السماء ليجلس على يمين أبيه!.

الآن ما هي الطريقة المتبعة ؟
اوضح انه لم يجلب 170500 شخص و يقنعهم واحد واحد كما قلت لك يا عبود وجه لهم رسائل يعني داعية اسلامية مثل مؤتمرات و اجتماعات لو قلنا كل ثلاث اسابيع مؤتمر واحد لأسلم اكثر من هذا العدد قول له انه كرس حياته للدعوة اي استعمل وسائل الاعلان و الف كتب كثيرة بعد أن أسلمت كيف رسمت مستقبلك؟

ألفت بعض الكتب منها ( لماذا أسلمت؟ )، وكتاب عن سماحة الإسلام، وآخر عن البدع المسيحية الحديثة، وتفرغت لدعوة غير المسلمين للإسلام، والمشاركة الفعلية والمنتجة في بناء السودان من خلال منظمة التضامن الإسلامي لتنمية وإعمار السودان التي أترأسها.

بهذه الوسائل تستطيع ان تقنع اكثر من هذا العدد بكثيــــــــر  عليك ان تفهم نحن لسنا مجانين كيف تستطيع ان تصدق ان يسلم 170 الف و خمسمئة شخص على يد شخص واحد بأن ينطقهم واحد تلو الآخر الشهادة و في نفس الوقت يقنع ! و شارك في الكثير من المنظمات التي تدعو للأسلم و انت اعرف ما تصدق اكتب في اليوتيوب ( اسلام 2500 شخص على يد الشيخ يوسف استس ) و سترى احدى هذه الحوادث جنت تكدر تسهل علينا الأمر لو كتبت انه داعية اسلامية و ليس شخص اسلم .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> ليس 2500 قس لا بل 150 الف شخص و من المسيحيين *2500 قس*


*يا أخى ياحبيب قلبى*
*عنوان موضوعى عن الـ 2500 قس ..من قيادات كنسية *
*الـ 150 ألف دول شوية فكة جنب العنوان الأصلى *
*هذا يشبه لو جاء قس أو مبشر مسيحى وقال لك تنصر على يدى *
*2500 شيخ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*لأ ومن قيادات الأزهر كمان *
*تصدقها ؟؟*
*قليلٌ من الأنصاف ربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا *


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

انت واجع دماغك ليه يا عبود
يعنى متوقع يقولك "عندك حق دى حاجة متدخلش العقل واحنا كدابين"


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انت واجع دماغك ليه يا عبود





Critic قال:


> يعنى متوقع يقولك "عندك حق دى حاجة متدخلش العقل واحنا كدابين"


*لأ طبعاً ...بس متوقع أنه يقول مبالغة حبتين*
*أو الرقم غير صحيح ...طلب الموقع عطيته له ..*
*ليفتكر أننا بنألف وألا بنجيب من بيوتنا *


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أخى ياحبيب قلبى*
> *عنوان موضوعى عن الـ 2500 قس ..من قيادات كنسية *
> *الـ 150 ألف دول شوية فكة جنب العنوان الأصلى *
> *هذا يشبه لو جاء قس أو مبشر مسيحى وقال لك تنصر على يدى *
> ...



*زميل هداكم الله انا اقول لك ان الشخص اسلم بفضله امامه هو انطقه الشهادة لا يهم كما لا يهمني العدد 2500 او مليون او مئة  او عشرة ارجوك افهم اقول لك انه الف كتب و اشترك بمنضمات اسلامية و وجه رسائل و ابحاث و عن طريقها و طريق و سائل الدعاية ( ليس الدعاية الاعلان , مأخوذة من داعية ) آمنت بالله هناك اشخاص يتحولون من دين الاسلام الى النصارى ما المشكلة لكم و سائل اعلام و لديكم داعين لنا وسائل اعلام و لنا داعين افهم قوله انه اذا قربته تجد انه اسلم بفضله هذا العدد يعني بفضل رسائله و كتبه و مؤتمراته و نشاطات المنظمات التي هو فيها و ليس يأتي كل واحد من هؤلاء و ينطقه الشهادة على حدى واحد تلو الآخر من يرضى و يقبل ذلك و الذي يقبل يكون يكذب على نفسه و يصدق كذبته و ضربت لك مثال اسلام 2500 شخص على يد  الشيخ يوسف استس كلهم مرة واحدة معاً نفس الوقت الذي تستغرقه لتنطق الشهادة لواحد و اذا كنت تسأل لماذا طبعاً هو مؤتمر اسلامي في بلد مسيحي كبير اكيد اي شخص مسيحي يريد ان يسلم او متردد او عنده تساؤلات يحضر المؤتمر عموماً كلامنا ليس على الشيخ يوسف استس هذا مثال و الامثال تضرب و لا تقاس انا اقول لك اذا كانت طريقة ليسلم بها هؤلاء الناس فعن الطرق السابقة اما غير ذلك بأن يأخذ كل واحد على حدا و ينطقه الشهادة و في نفس الوقت يوضح له الاسلام فهذا يحول الى استحالة في هذا الوقت القصير الأمد .*


----------



## soul & life (18 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> *زميل هداكم الله انا اقول لك ان الشخص اسلم بفضله امامه هو انطقه الشهادة لا يهم كما لا يهمني العدد 2500 او مليون او مئة  او عشرة ارجوك افهم اقول لك انه الف كتب و اشترك بمنضمات اسلامية و وجه رسائل و ابحاث و عن طريقها و طريق و سائل الدعاية ( ليس الدعاية الاعلان , مأخوذة من داعية ) آمنت بالله هناك اشخاص يتحولون من دين الاسلام الى النصارى ما المشكلة لكم و سائل اعلام و لديكم داعين لنا وسائل اعلام و لنا داعين افهم قوله انه اذا قربته تجد انه اسلم بفضله هذا العدد يعني بفضل رسائله و كتبه و مؤتمراته و نشاطات المنظمات التي هو فيها و ليس يأتي كل واحد من هؤلاء و ينطقه الشهادة على حدى واحد تلو الآخر من يرضى و يقبل ذلك و الذي يقبل يكون يكذب على نفسه و يصدق كذبته و ضربت لك مثال اسلام 2500 شخص على يد  الشيخ يوسف استس كلهم مرة واحدة معاً نفس الوقت الذي تستغرقه لتنطق الشهادة لواحد و اذا كنت تسأل لماذا طبعاً هو مؤتمر اسلامي في بلد مسيحي كبير اكيد اي شخص مسيحي يريد ان يسلم او متردد او عنده تساؤلات يحضر المؤتمر عموماً كلامنا ليس على الشيخ يوسف استس هذا مثال و الامثال تضرب و لا تقاس انا اقول لك اذا كانت طريقة ليسلم بها هؤلاء الناس فعن الطرق السابقة اما غير ذلك بأن يأخذ كل واحد على حدا و ينطقه الشهادة و في نفس الوقت يوضح له الاسلام فهذا يحول الى استحالة في هذا الوقت القصير الأمد .*


 

:a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:     الله يسامحك يلى فى بالى


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2012)

يا على هو انت مش تم تحذيرك متكتبش مشاركة كامله باللون الاحمر !!
وفى الاخر تقولوا المشرفين بيضطهدوا مسلمين المنتدى


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> :a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:     الله يسامحك يلى فى بالى



اشكرك الله انشاء هو يسامحني و ادعو لك انا ايضاً هداك الله 

بس مكن توضح شنو بالك كلنا في فكرنا اشياء بس لمن انريد انشارك نوضح الذي في فكرنا .


----------



## soul & life (18 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> اشكرك الله انشاء هو يسامحني و ادعو لك انا ايضاً هداك الله
> 
> بس مكن توضح شنو بالك كلنا في فكرنا اشياء بس لمن انريد انشارك نوضح الذي في فكرنا .


 



:yaka:مين؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يا على هو انت مش تم تحذيرك متكتبش مشاركة كامله باللون الاحمر !!
> وفى الاخر تقولوا المشرفين بيضطهدوا مسلمين المنتدى


*اول مرة السلام عليكم و مكنن اعرف ليش هو ان كل الأعضاء تستخدم اللون الاحمر و انا لا استخدمه يعني القوانين بس عليّ و لا يهمك ادري راح تقول الاعضاء لا يسخدمون اللون الاحمر كامل 

و ممكن حضرتك تقول متى اعترضت على المشرفين انا راضي بحكم المشرفين و ان لم ارضى فلا يمكنني الاعتراض فأنا ضيف . 

اعتذر عن استخدام اللون الأحمر ارجو من المشرفين حذف المشاركة سوف اعيدها بلون آخر 

و ييا زميل اتقبل منك التوجيه و التحذير لكن اختلف معك ان تتهمني بما لا افعل ممكن اتوضح .*


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

*المسيحيون قبل المسلمين هل رأيتم مني اعتراض على حكم الادارة ؟
*


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

*زميل هداكم الله انا اقول لك ان الشخص اسلم بفضله امامه هو انطقه الشهادة لا يهم كما لا يهمني العدد 2500 او مليون او مئة او عشرة ارجوك افهم اقول لك انه الف كتب و اشترك بمنضمات اسلامية و وجه رسائل و ابحاث و عن طريقها و طريق و سائل الدعاية ( ليس الدعاية الاعلان , مأخوذة من داعية ) آمنت بالله هناك اشخاص يتحولون من دين الاسلام الى النصارى ما المشكلة لكم و سائل اعلام و لديكم داعين لنا وسائل اعلام و لنا داعين افهم قوله انه اذا قربته تجد انه اسلم بفضله هذا العدد يعني بفضل رسائله و كتبه و مؤتمراته و نشاطات المنظمات التي هو فيها و ليس يأتي كل واحد من هؤلاء و ينطقه الشهادة على حدى واحد تلو الآخر من يرضى و يقبل ذلك و الذي يقبل يكون يكذب على نفسه و يصدق كذبته و ضربت لك مثال اسلام 2500 شخص على يد الشيخ يوسف استس كلهم مرة واحدة معاً نفس الوقت الذي تستغرقه لتنطق الشهادة لواحد و اذا كنت تسأل لماذا طبعاً هو مؤتمر اسلامي في بلد مسيحي كبير اكيد اي شخص مسيحي يريد ان يسلم او متردد او عنده تساؤلات يحضر المؤتمر عموماً كلامنا ليس على الشيخ يوسف استس هذا مثال و الامثال تضرب و لا تقاس انا اقول لك اذا كانت طريقة ليسلم بها هؤلاء الناس فعن الطرق السابقة اما غير ذلك بأن يأخذ كل واحد على حدا و ينطقه الشهادة و في نفس الوقت يوضح له الاسلام فهذا يحول الى استحالة في هذا الوقت القصير الأمد .*


----------



## minatosaaziz (18 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> *زميل هداكم الله انا اقول لك ان الشخص اسلم بفضله امامه هو انطقه الشهادة لا يهم كما لا يهمني العدد 2500 او مليون او مئة او عشرة ارجوك افهم اقول لك انه الف كتب و اشترك بمنضمات اسلامية و وجه رسائل و ابحاث و عن طريقها و طريق و سائل الدعاية ( ليس الدعاية الاعلان , مأخوذة من داعية ) آمنت بالله هناك اشخاص يتحولون من دين الاسلام الى النصارى ما المشكلة لكم و سائل اعلام و لديكم داعين لنا وسائل اعلام و لنا داعين افهم قوله انه اذا قربته تجد انه اسلم بفضله هذا العدد يعني بفضل رسائله و كتبه و مؤتمراته و نشاطات المنظمات التي هو فيها و ليس يأتي كل واحد من هؤلاء و ينطقه الشهادة على حدى واحد تلو الآخر من يرضى و يقبل ذلك و الذي يقبل يكون يكذب على نفسه و يصدق كذبته و ضربت لك مثال اسلام 2500 شخص على يد الشيخ يوسف استس كلهم مرة واحدة معاً نفس الوقت الذي تستغرقه لتنطق الشهادة لواحد و اذا كنت تسأل لماذا طبعاً هو مؤتمر اسلامي في بلد مسيحي كبير اكيد اي شخص مسيحي يريد ان يسلم او متردد او عنده تساؤلات يحضر المؤتمر عموماً كلامنا ليس على الشيخ يوسف استس هذا مثال و الامثال تضرب و لا تقاس انا اقول لك اذا كانت طريقة ليسلم بها هؤلاء الناس فعن الطرق السابقة اما غير ذلك بأن يأخذ كل واحد على حدا و ينطقه الشهادة و في نفس الوقت يوضح له الاسلام فهذا يحول الى استحالة في هذا الوقت القصير الأمد .*


يااااااااااه بجد ؟!
تصدق فاجئتني وجبتلي المرارة ؟
وانا برده اعلم ان هناك مسيحيين يتحولون الى الصابئة ( الاسم الذي اطلقة قريش على اتباع محمد)... ولكن اغلبهم اشخاص لا يعلمون في المسيحيية شيئا !
حلوة حكاية يوسف استس دي .. الراجل شكله ارهابي مجنون مين اللي هيسلم على ايد ارهابي ؟
من الآخر انت حر انك تصدق ما تريد ! 
ولكن كلامك امام المنطق البسيط لا يساوي شيئا!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2012)

*من جديد على يتهرب يا أخ على 2500 من كبار القساوسة يعنى أساقفه فاهم ده معناه إيه؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> *اول مرة السلام عليكم و مكنن اعرف ليش هو ان كل الأعضاء تستخدم اللون الاحمر و انا لا استخدمه **.*


*ياعمى لأ ..*
*ممنوع أنك تكتب المشاركة كلها باللون الأحمر*
*المشاركة كلها ...*
*ممكن تستخدم الأحمر لتلوين جزء مهم ...وضحت ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *من جديد على يتهرب يا أخ على 2500 من كبار القساوسة يعنى أساقفه فاهم ده معناه إيه؟*


*أعتقد أنه بالنسبة له أى مسيحى ...يعنى قس أسقف ...مش مهم ..*
*هو عنوان موضوعى غامض ؟*
*وألا فاتح ...:t33::t33::t33:*


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

على فكرة يا عوبد عادى والأرقام مش مبالغ فيها , انا اول امبارح عمدت على ايدى الطاهرة دى 350 داعية اسلامى , للتفاصيل اعمل سيرش على جوجل


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> يااااااااااه بجد ؟!
> تصدق فاجئتني وجبتلي المرارة ؟
> وانا برده اعلم ان هناك مسيحيين يتحولون الى الصابئة ( الاسم الذي اطلقة قريش على اتباع محمد)... ولكن اغلبهم اشخاص لا يعلمون في المسيحيية شيئا !
> حلوة حكاية يوسف استس دي .. الراجل شكله ارهابي مجنون مين اللي هيسلم على ايد ارهابي ؟
> ...



الشيخ يوسف استس كان قس و داعية مسيحية ! جاي تقول لي ارهابي


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> يااااااااااه بجد ؟!
> تصدق فاجئتني وجبتلي المرارة ؟
> وانا برده اعلم ان هناك مسيحيين يتحولون الى الصابئة ( الاسم الذي اطلقة قريش على اتباع محمد)... ولكن اغلبهم اشخاص لا يعلمون في المسيحيية شيئا !
> حلوة حكاية يوسف استس دي .. الراجل شكله ارهابي مجنون مين اللي هيسلم على ايد ارهابي ؟
> ...



اذا عندك مرارة اخرج لست مجبر انت حر


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

و لا يهمكم قس يبقى قس ماشي


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

*زميل هداكم الله انا اقول لك ان الشخص اسلم بفضله امامه هو انطقه الشهادة لا يهم كما لا يهمني العدد *[FONT=Nazli, serif]_*2500 *_[/FONT]_*قس*_* ارجوك افهم اقول لك انه الف كتب و اشترك بمنضمات اسلامية و وجه رسائل و ابحاث و عن طريقها و طريق و سائل الدعاية *[FONT=Nazli, serif]*( *[/FONT]*ليس الدعاية الاعلان *[FONT=Nazli, serif]*, *[/FONT]*مأخوذة من داعية *[FONT=Nazli, serif]*) *[/FONT]*آمنت بالله هناك اشخاص يتحولون من دين الاسلام الى **النصارى** ما المشكلة لكم و سائل اعلام و لديكم داعين لنا وسائل اعلام و لنا داعين افهم قوله انه اذا قربته تجد انه اسلم بفضله هذا العدد *_*من*__*القساوسة*_* يعني بفضل رسائله و كتبه و مؤتمراته و نشاطات المنظمات التي هو فيها و ليس يأتي كل واحد من هؤلاء الناس و *_*القساوسة*_* ينطقه الشهادة على حدى واحد تلو الآخر من يرضى و يقبل ذلك و الذي يقبل يكون يكذب على نفسه و يصدق كذبته و ضربت لك مثال اسلام *[FONT=Nazli, serif]*2500 *[/FONT]*شخص على يد الشيخ يوسف استس كلهم مرة واحدة معاً نفس الوقت الذي تستغرقه لتنطق الشهادة لواحد و اذا كنت تسأل لماذا طبعاً هو مؤتمر اسلامي في بلد مسيحي كبير اكيد اي شخص مسيحي يريد ان يسلم او متردد او عنده تساؤلات يحضر المؤتمر عموماً كلامنا ليس على الشيخ *_*يوسف استس*_* هذا مثال و الامثال تضرب و لا تقاس انا اقول لك اذا كانت طريقة ليسلم بها هؤلاء الناس القساوسة فعن الطرق السابقة اما غير ذلك بأن يأخذ كل واحد على حدا و ينطقه الشهادة و في نفس الوقت يوضح له الاسلام فهذا يحول الى استحالة في هذا الوقت القصير الأمد *[FONT=Nazli, serif]*.*[/FONT]








[FONT=Nazli, serif]*سعيد الآن
*[/FONT]


----------



## ++Narawas++ (18 يوليو 2012)

*صراحة أقل ما يقال عن هذه الأخبار المفبركة 

هبل أسطوري رهيب
*


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

[FONT=Nazli, serif]





++Narawas++ قال:


> [/FONT]*صراحة أقل ما يقال عن هذه الأخبار المفبركة *[FONT=Nazli, serif][/FONT]*هبل أسطوري رهيب*[FONT=Nazli, serif]



[/FONT]هذا من حسن خلقك  
انا اتكلم بأدب و احساس و حياء و اشرح موقفي و وضحت القول من الشويش[FONT=Nazli, serif] لتعقب انت بالهبل .
[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> *زميل هداكم الله انا اقول لك ان الشخص اسلم بفضله امامه هو انطقه الشهادة لا يهم كما لا يهمني العدد *[FONT=Nazli, serif]_*2500 *_





علي المسلم قال:


> _*قس*_* ارجوك افهم اقول لك انه الف كتب و اشترك بمنضمات اسلامية و وجه رسائل و ابحاث و عن طريقها و طريق و سائل الدعاية.....*
> *و ليس يأتي كل واحد من هؤلاء الناس و *_*القساوسة*_* ينطقه الشهادة على حدى واحد تلو الآخر *
> [FONT=Nazli, serif]
> [/FONT]


*يا عم على الله لا يسيئك ...*
*مالى أنا اذا كان جابهم واحد واحد والا عشرة عشرة*
*مالى انا ومال نطق الشهادتين ياحبيب قلبى ...*
*سؤالى لك :*
*لو قلت لك أن فيه واحد داعية مسيحى ألف كتب وأشترك فى منظمات وسافر ورجع ووجع قلبه*
*وبفضله تنصر 2500 شيخ أزهرى... ( بخلاف شوية فكة من المسلمين وصل عددهم 150 ألف شخص )*
*ماذا يكون قولك ؟؟؟*[/FONT]


----------



## ++Narawas++ (18 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> [FONT=Nazli, serif]




علي المسلم قال:


> [FONT=Nazli, serif] هذا من حسن خلقك  [/FONT]
> انا اتكلم بأدب و احساس و حياء و اشرح موقفي و وضحت القول من الشويش[FONT=Nazli, serif] لتعقب انت بالهبل .[/FONT]
> [FONT=Nazli, serif]


[/FONT]

* وانت وش خصك مين اللي تكلم معك اصلا *

* انا احترم الجميع قبل ما تنولد انت واحب اضيف جملة هبل اسطوري رهيب قليلة في حقهم *

* ههههههههههههههههه تعال شوف المزيد *

* إسلام 40 ألف مسيحي على يد كلب*

 [YOUTUBE]wbSJgxomZbA[/YOUTUBE]​[/FONT]


----------



## علي المسلم (18 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا عم على الله لا يسيئك ...*
> *مالى أنا اذا كان جابهم واحد واحد والا عشرة عشرة*
> *مالى انا ومال نطق الشهادتين ياحبيب قلبى ...*
> *سؤالى لك :*
> ...


اذا كان لا يهمك فلماذا التعجب اذاً


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2012)

*أجبهالك على بلاطه على يمكن المعلومه بتوصلك بعد حين وهذا أكيد يدل على ذكاء عالى عندك مالك دخل فيه ربنا خلقك كده هتعمل ايه بقى
بص حبيبى معلومه زى دى لو صحيحة يبقى معناها ان الفاتيكان كل باباواته بأساقفته اسلموا كذلك الكنيسة الأرثوذكسيه كل باباواتها أساقفتها اسلموا وبكده يبقى اكيد الاساقفه والباباوات اللى قدامنا دول وهم مو حقيقة لأن الخبر اللى عندكم بيقول إنهم أسلموا.
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> اذا كان لا يهمك فلماذا التعجب اذاً


*ياعمنا لأن التعجب من عدد القساوسة ووضعهم الدينى ويتحولون لمجرد ان واحد ألف كتاب أو عمله ندوة ...*
*لماذا تتهرب من سؤالى ؟*
*هل تصدق ان مبشر مسيحى يستطيع ان ينصر 2500 شيخ أزهرى ؟؟*
*هل لديك أجابة ؟*


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

يا علي انا مش فاهم انت بتدافع عن الخبر لية مع انة اكيد متفبرك يعني
و بعدين غريبة اوي انكم تكدبوا صحيح البخاري و مسلم و المفسرين العلماء و تقولوا اخطأوا
و جاي تدافع عن شوية عيال فبركوا خبر


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يوليو 2012)

تكبيرر يا كفرة

لماذا تحقدون علي الراجل وان اسلم علي يديه هذا العدد

انا من بعد القصة اللي قرئيتها في يوم اللي بيقولك مسلم عادي بسيط وطيب وغلبان عدا علي كنيسة مليانه بالنصاري الكفرة يقولك الراجل فجاءة كدا قال ادخل الكنيسة احرج القسيس واعلمه الاسلام وهو بيوعظ قاله يا حضرة القس ها اسئلك عشرة اسئلة لو جابت عليهم اكون مسيحي وان لم تجاوب انت عليهم تصبح انت مسلم فهل توافق فوافق القس وبدا الرجل الهمام اسئلته المدهشة وقال من الاول الذي لا ثاني له والثاني الذي لا ثالث له ... الخ المهم في الاخر اسلمت الكنيسة كلها بفضل الله وعونه بعد القصة دي لا يوجد ما يجذب انتباهي او يضحكني لاني ادركت مدي سذاجتهم بالتكبير والفرحة التي رائيتها لديهم


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> تكبيرر يا كفرة
> 
> لماذا تحقدون علي الراجل وان اسلم علي يديه هذا العدد
> 
> انا من بعد القصة اللي قرئيتها في يوم اللي بيقولك مسلم عادي بسيط وطيب وغلبان عدا علي كنيسة مليانه بالنصاري الكفرة يقولك الراجل فجاءة كدا قال ادخل الكنيسة احرج القسيس واعلمه الاسلام وهو بيوعظ قاله يا حضرة القس ها اسئلك عشرة اسئلة لو جابت عليهم اكون مسيحي وان لم تجاوب انت عليهم تصبح انت مسلم فهل توافق فوافق القس وبدا الرجل الهمام اسئلته المدهشة وقال من الاول الذي لا ثاني له والثاني الذي لا ثالث له ... الخ المهم في الاخر اسلمت الكنيسة كلها بفضل الله وعونه بعد القصة دي لا يوجد ما يجذب انتباهي او يضحكني لاني ادركت مدي سذاجتهم بالتكبير والفرحة التي رائيتها لديهم


:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
الله اكبر
و لسة ياما تشوفوا ياكفرة
احنا الجهل بيجري في دمنا و ملوش نهاية
تكبيييييييير


----------



## Thunder Coptic (19 يوليو 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> تكبيرر يا كفرة
> 
> لماذا تحقدون علي الراجل وان اسلم علي يديه هذا العدد
> 
> انا من بعد القصة اللي قرئيتها في يوم اللي بيقولك مسلم عادي بسيط وطيب وغلبان عدا علي كنيسة مليانه بالنصاري الكفرة يقولك الراجل فجاءة كدا قال ادخل الكنيسة احرج القسيس واعلمه الاسلام وهو بيوعظ قاله يا حضرة القس ها اسئلك عشرة اسئلة لو جابت عليهم اكون مسيحي وان لم تجاوب انت عليهم تصبح انت مسلم فهل توافق فوافق القس وبدا الرجل الهمام اسئلته المدهشة وقال من الاول الذي لا ثاني له والثاني الذي لا ثالث له ... الخ المهم في الاخر اسلمت الكنيسة كلها بفضل الله وعونه بعد القصة دي لا يوجد ما يجذب انتباهي او يضحكني لاني ادركت مدي سذاجتهم بالتكبير والفرحة التي رائيتها لديهم




بس انتا نسيت مفتاح الجنه :smil12:


----------



## علي المسلم (19 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> يا علي انا مش فاهم انت بتدافع عن الخبر لية مع انة اكيد متفبرك يعني
> و بعدين غريبة اوي انكم تكدبوا صحيح البخاري و مسلم و المفسرين العلماء و تقولوا اخطأوا
> و جاي تدافع عن شوية عيال فبركوا خبر



يا زميل انا لا ادافع عن الخبر هو اني اكلكم ان الامر يحول الى استحالة اذا قال اي احد ان شخص واحد عن اسلم على يده هذا العدد اي لقن الشهادة هذا العدد واحد تلو الآخر و انت قلت يا عبود حوالي اربيعن شخص باليوم و بنفس الوقت يشرح له الاسلام الخبر صحيح في حاله وحده هو الشخص اسلم على يده ( اي بفضله ) عن طريق نشر كتبه و اقامته لمؤتمرات و عن طربق وسائل الاعلام و انه مشارك بمنظمات اسلاميه و وجه رسائله . عادي ما في مبالغة انه بمدة عشر سنوات استجاب هذا العدد لطرقه و وسائله المتبعة كداعية و ليس اسلمهم بيده واحد واحد يعني كألأنتخابات اكو كثير مرشحين بمدة اربع اشهر ينتخبهم الملاين من سكان الشعب و يسستجيبون لهم . الامر ليس كالأنتخابات لكن اقول يمكن ان يسلم هذا العدد اذا وجهت لهم رسالة الدين في بلد سيحي عدده بالملاين اما اذا قرأت في اي مكان انه شخص اسلم على يده هذا العدد واحد تلو الآخر في هذا الوقت القصير الأمد انا اقول لك لا تصدقه . و بالمناسبة يا من يعرف نفسه اذا كان لا يعجبك ديننا احتفظ بالتعليقات الساخرة لنفسك انا لست مقتنع بدينكم لكن لم اوجه اي شيء يزعجكم لانني احترم نفسي خليها مناقشة ودية احسن يستفاد منها الكل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> *خليها مناقشة ودية احسن يستفاد منها الكل*



*لم ترد على سؤالى حتى الآن ولا أدرى ما السبب*
*سألتك يا أخ " على " :*
*لو قلت لك أن مُنصر تنصر على يديه 2500 شيخ أزهرى*
*هل ستصدق الخبر ؟؟؟*


----------



## علي المسلم (19 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/B]
> *لم ترد على سؤالى حتى الآن ولا أدرى ما السبب*
> *سألتك يا أخ " على " :*
> *لو قلت لك أن مُنصر تنصر على يديه 2500 شيخ أزهرى*
> *هل ستصدق الخبر ؟؟؟*



اولاً قبل ان اجيبك حدد لي الوقت و الطريقة فأنا اوضحت لك طريقة كيف يمكن ان يسلم فيها ....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> اولاً قبل ان اجيبك حدد لي الوقت و الطريقة فأنا اوضحت لك طريقة كيف يمكن ان يسلم فيها ....


*طبق نفس الطريقة *
*ونفس التوقيت :t13:*
*وقولى *


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> يا زميل انا لا ادافع عن الخبر هو اني اكلكم ان الامر يحول الى استحالة اذا قال اي احد ان شخص واحد عن اسلم على يده هذا العدد اي لقن الشهادة هذا العدد واحد تلو الآخر و انت قلت يا عبود حوالي اربيعن شخص باليوم و بنفس الوقت يشرح له الاسلام الخبر صحيح في حاله وحده هو الشخص اسلم على يده ( اي بفضله ) عن طريق نشر كتبه و اقامته لمؤتمرات و عن طربق وسائل الاعلام و انه مشارك بمنظمات اسلاميه و وجه رسائله . عادي ما في مبالغة انه بمدة عشر سنوات استجاب هذا العدد لطرقه و وسائله المتبعة كداعية و ليس اسلمهم بيده واحد واحد يعني كألأنتخابات اكو كثير مرشحين بمدة اربع اشهر ينتخبهم الملاين من سكان الشعب و يسستجيبون لهم . الامر ليس كالأنتخابات لكن اقول يمكن ان يسلم هذا العدد اذا وجهت لهم رسالة الدين في بلد سيحي عدده بالملاين اما اذا قرأت في اي مكان انه شخص اسلم على يده هذا العدد واحد تلو الآخر في هذا الوقت القصير الأمد انا اقول لك لا تصدقه . و بالمناسبة يا من يعرف نفسه اذا كان لا يعجبك ديننا احتفظ بالتعليقات الساخرة لنفسك انا لست مقتنع بدينكم لكن لم اوجه اي شيء يزعجكم لانني احترم نفسي خليها مناقشة ودية احسن يستفاد منها الكل


اولا يا اخ علي هي كدة كدة مناقشة ودية
انا مش فاهم انت اية ضايقك في كلامي
انتم فعلا بتقولو علي المفسرين و جمعة الاحاديث اخطاوا لانهم بشر
فانا بقول طبق نفس الفكر يعني لية متمسك بكلام واحد كتبة علي منتدي ملهوش اي دليل
مش بس كدة دة كلام ميدخلش عقل طفل
و انا اسف ان كان كلامي ضايقك
او غلط في اي كلمة سامحني


----------



## علي المسلم (19 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> اولا يا اخ علي هي كدة كدة مناقشة ودية
> انا مش فاهم انت اية ضايقك في كلامي
> انتم فعلا بتقولو علي المفسرين و جمعة الاحاديث اخطاوا لانهم بشر
> فانا بقول طبق نفس الفكر يعني لية متمسك بكلام واحد كتبة علي منتدي ملهوش اي دليل
> ...



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو منو درجك بكلامه !!!!!!!!    الكلام بعد نقطة الفصل لا يعنيك بل موجه


----------



## علي المسلم (19 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبق نفس الطريقة *
> *ونفس التوقيت :t13:*
> *وقولى *



لا انت سألت و انت اكمل سؤالك اعطني سؤال لأجيبك عنه لست مضطراً لأسأل نفسي ثم اجيبها


----------



## علي المسلم (19 يوليو 2012)

فقط للتذكير _*علي*_ بالياء و ليس بالالف المقصورة *على*


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو منو درجك بكلامه !!!!!!!!    الكلام بعد نقطة الفصل لا يعنيك بل موجه


مش فاهم 
تقصد اية


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

اة
تقصد ان دة اجابتك علي كلامي بس


> يا زميل انا لا  ادافع عن الخبر هو اني اكلكم ان الامر يحول الى استحالة اذا قال اي احد ان  شخص واحد عن اسلم على يده هذا العدد اي لقن الشهادة هذا العدد واحد تلو  الآخر


اصلك حاطط كلامي بسي و بعدين رديت


----------



## علي المسلم (19 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> اة
> تقصد ان دة اجابتك علي كلامي بس
> 
> اصلك حاطط كلامي بسي و بعدين رديت




لا 
يا زميل انا لا ادافع عن الخبر هو اني اكلكم ان الامر يحول الى استحالة اذا قال اي احد ان شخص واحد عن اسلم على يده هذا العدد اي لقن الشهادة هذا العدد واحد تلو الآخر و انت قلت يا عبود حوالي اربيعن شخص باليوم و بنفس الوقت يشرح له الاسلام الخبر صحيح في حاله وحده هو الشخص اسلم على يده ( اي بفضله ) عن طريق نشر كتبه و اقامته لمؤتمرات و عن طربق وسائل الاعلام و انه مشارك بمنظمات اسلاميه و وجه رسائله . عادي ما في مبالغة انه بمدة عشر سنوات استجاب هذا العدد لطرقه و وسائله المتبعة كداعية و ليس اسلمهم بيده واحد واحد يعني كألأنتخابات اكو كثير مرشحين بمدة اربع اشهر ينتخبهم الملاين من سكان الشعب و يسستجيبون لهم . الامر ليس كالأنتخابات لكن اقول يمكن ان يسلم هذا العدد اذا وجهت لهم رسالة الدين في بلد سيحي عدده بالملاين اما اذا قرأت في اي مكان انه شخص اسلم على يده هذا العدد واحد تلو الآخر في هذا الوقت القصير الأمد انا اقول لك لا تصدقه ( جواب سؤالك ). و بالمناسبة يا من يعرف نفسه اذا كان لا يعجبك ديننا احتفظ بالتعليقات الساخرة لنفسك انا لست مقتنع بدينكم لكن لم اوجه اي شيء يزعجكم لانني احترم نفسي خليها مناقشة ودية احسن يستفاد منها الكل  (موجه الى من يعرف نفسه )


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

> يا  زميل انا لا ادافع عن الخبر هو اني اكلكم ان الامر يحول الى استحالة اذا  قال اي احد ان شخص واحد عن اسلم على يده هذا العدد اي لقن الشهادة هذا  العدد واحد تلو الآخر و انت قلت يا عبود حوالي اربيعن شخص باليوم و بنفس  الوقت يشرح له الاسلام الخبر صحيح في حاله وحده هو الشخص اسلم على يده ( اي  بفضله ) عن طريق نشر كتبه و اقامته لمؤتمرات و عن طربق وسائل الاعلام و  انه مشارك بمنظمات اسلاميه و وجه رسائله . عادي ما في مبالغة انه بمدة عشر  سنوات استجاب هذا العدد لطرقه و وسائله المتبعة كداعية و ليس اسلمهم بيده  واحد واحد يعني كألأنتخابات اكو كثير مرشحين بمدة اربع اشهر ينتخبهم  الملاين من سكان الشعب و يسستجيبون لهم . الامر ليس كالأنتخابات لكن اقول  يمكن ان يسلم هذا العدد اذا وجهت لهم رسالة الدين في بلد سيحي عدده  بالملاين اما اذا قرأت في اي مكان انه شخص اسلم على يده هذا العدد واحد تلو  الآخر في هذا الوقت القصير الأمد انا اقول لك لا تصدقه


فكرة اني انتخب مرشح تفرق عن اعتناق دين
انا كدة كدة مضطر انتخب مرشح و ساعات ناس كتير بتنتخب بالمع عن المرشح مش منة
اما نشر كتب و عمل مؤتمرات دة يبقي منطقي لو الاسلام مش معروف او ممنوع 
زي مثلا نشر الدين المسيحي ممنوع في الدول العربية و الاسلامية
لكن الناس عارفين الاسلام و فروضة و قواعدة و كتبة و كل دة متوفر في ايد اي حد دلوقتي 
دة حتي لو جاهل ما القنوات الدينية الاسلامية و كتيييير
و غيرهم البرامج الدينية علي كل القنوات عموما
و غير كل دة ان اي حد بيسلم بيعملولة فرح و يصوروة و يحطو مع الفيديو ايات من القران
فلو اسلم كل العدد دة كان زمانا سمعنا و شفنا 150 الف فيديو علي الاقل بعدد كل واحد
مش حتت خبر ملوش قيمة في منتدي !!


----------



## علي المسلم (20 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> فكرة اني انتخب مرشح تفرق عن اعتناق دين
> انا كدة كدة مضطر انتخب مرشح و ساعات ناس كتير بتنتخب بالمع عن المرشح مش منة
> اما نشر كتب و عمل مؤتمرات دة يبقي منطقي لو الاسلام مش معروف او ممنوع
> زي مثلا نشر الدين المسيحي ممنوع في الدول العربية و الاسلامية
> ...


فيديوهات تراسة الدنيا باليوتيوب كلف روحك و روح شوفه 
و انا مالي علاقة بك شتنتخب انتخب ( حباب هذا كان مثال و الأمثال تضرب و لا تقاس )


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> فيديوهات تراسة الدنيا باليوتيوب كلف روحك و روح شوفه
> و انا مالي علاقة بك شتنتخب انتخب ( حباب هذا كان مثال و الأمثال تضرب و لا تقاس )


لا مكلف حالي و شفت كتير لكن كلهم مليانين كذب و تاليف او مبيحكيش فيها اختبارو انما يجيبو صورتو و ماسك الشهادة و مبتسم
ويشغلو عليها ايات من القران
و بالذات بيحصل دة لما تكون واحدة اسلمت جايز لان صوت المراة عورة

هو اية الامثال تضرب و لا تقاس انت بتقول مثل علشان تقربلي الفكرة
بس المثل ملوش اي علاقة بالفكرة فشرحت خطا ذكر مثل مثل هذا

و اتكلم بطريقة احسن من كدة


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يوليو 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> بس انتا نسيت مفتاح الجنه :smil12:


 
هههههههه

يبقي انتا قريتها يا معلم leasantr


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> لا* تجنني يا عبود كل شوي رقم جديد مو انت الذي كتبت بالعوان (( منُصر يسلم على يده 2500 مسيحي )) لو لا ؟
> اين الغرابة 2500 شخص في قاعة واحدة اسلموا جميعهم في وقت واحد نطقوا الشهادة كلهم معاً في نفس الوقت الذي يستغرقه شخص واحد لنطق الشهادة خمس دقائق او اقل لا فرق ان اسلم منذ 2002 او قبل يوم من انعقاد المؤتمر يحتاج فقط خمس دقائق .*



يا سيدي العزيز...

احنا مستكترين انه بالمعدل ده عليه ان يجعل 20 قسيس من كبار القساوسة يسلموا كل يوم!!

لو يوم فات منه...يبقى يوم وراه ﻻزم يعمل 40!!


فلما تقول انه نصر 2500 في يوم واحد....يبقى ده تخريف وﻻ مؤاخذة!!


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

اما تفسير تصديق مسلمين كثيرين لهذه الخرافات....فهو:

يا راجل يعني هم مصدقين في الجن وعذاب القبر وان ادم كان طوله ستين دراع وياجوج وماجوج، وان العرب كانوا مسالمين ودخلوا مصر بالزهور والناس دخلت في دين الله افواجاً......وعايزهم ييجوا في دي ويقولوا لا ماتدخلش الدماغ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> لا انت سألت و انت اكمل سؤالك اعطني سؤال لأجيبك عنه لست مضطراً لأسأل نفسي ثم اجيبها


*لهو انت كل دة مش فهمت السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*دة انا كررته اربع مرات بس انت بتحاول تهرب ....بس مش عارف تهرب ازاى *
*عفيتك من السؤال لأنه صعب جدا جدا عليك*
*ومقدر موقفك اللى انت حطيت فيه نفسك *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 يوليو 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> يبقي انتا قريتها يا معلم leasantr




طبعا مفيش حكايه معاهم غيرها انا لما كنت في مصر سمعتها اكتر من 100 مره 
قلهم عوزين قصص جديده :fun_lol:


----------

